# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ben ik zwanger???

## mira1984

hallo allemaal, ik heb ook een vraagje en ik ben een beetje onzeker. ik heb seks gehad mijn vriend en zonder condoom. ik ben nu al 6 dagen over tijd ik heb een normale cyclus van 28 dagen dag 29 word ik het. mijn laatste ongesteldheid was 19 maart en ik zou het eigenlijk de 16e moeten worden . nu is het al de 22/04 en ik ben het nog niet????? we hebben dus zonder condoom en voordat hij kwam heeft hij het eruitgehaald en we hebben het wel 3 of 4 keer die avond gedaan.......... nu heb ik ook last van krampjes eigenlijk in mijn onderbuik........ en lichte hoofdpijn en 's nachts heb ik ook last van een misselijk gevoel ik heb wel al een test op 19/04 gedaan maar die was negatief. last van stress heb ik eigenlijk niet. ik heb wel soms ook een soort last van maagzuur?? ik voel ook wat steekjes in mijn vagina. Ben ik nu zwanger?? of kan het niet zijn??

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Mira,

Dat je nu zes dagen overtijd ben wil helemaal nog niet zo heel veel zeggen, hoor.
Maar je schrijft dat je zonder condoom hebt gevreen, gebruik je dan ook geen andere anticonceptie??
Je schrijft ook dat je vriend hem eruit haalt voordat hij klaarkomt, maar weet dat je ook zwanger kan worden van voorvocht!! Zoals je het nu doet is het in ieder geval een onzekere methode om niet zwanger te worden.
De klachten die je omschrijft kunnen duiden op een naderende menstruatie.
Maar misselijkheid en krampen in de onderbuik kunnen ook duiden op een eventuele zwangerschap. Misschien is het verstandig om nog een test te doen, of even langs je huisarts tegaan.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## mira1984

> Hoi Mira,
> 
> Dat je nu zes dagen overtijd ben wil helemaal nog niet zo heel veel zeggen, hoor.
> Maar je schrijft dat je zonder condoom hebt gevreen, gebruik je dan ook geen andere anticonceptie??
> Je schrijft ook dat je vriend hem eruit haalt voordat hij klaarkomt, maar weet dat je ook zwanger kan worden van voorvocht!! Zoals je het nu doet is het in ieder geval een onzekere methode om niet zwanger te worden.
> De klachten die je omschrijft kunnen duiden op een naderende menstruatie.
> Maar misselijkheid en krampen in de onderbuik kunnen ook duiden op een eventuele zwangerschap. Misschien is het verstandig om nog een test te doen, of even langs je huisarts tegaan.
> 
> liefs
> Déylanna


hoi deylanna,
ik ben altijd op tijd met mijn menstruatie. ik vind het heel raar dat hij nu uitblijft en ik gebruik ook geen andere conceptie eigenlijk . hoe lang zou ik eigenlijk moeten wachten voordat ik naar de huisarts moet ??? Zal ik gewoon afwachten??? en daarna nog een test doen ? en ik doe het eingelijk al een paar jaar op die manier kan het zijn dat het nu opeens raak is?? 
groetjes mira

----------


## mira1984

mira1984;16417]hoi deylanna,
ik ben altijd op tijd met mijn menstruatie. ik vind het heel raar dat hij nu uitblijft en ik gebruik ook geen andere conceptie eigenlijk . hoe lang zou ik eigenlijk moeten wachten voordat ik naar de huisarts moet ??? Zal ik gewoon afwachten??? en daarna nog een test doen ? en ik doe het eingelijk al een paar jaar op die manier kan het zijn dat het nu opeens raak is?? ik had vanmorgen ook een klein beetje bruine/roze afscheiding ik dacht ik word ongesteld maar niets nog en heb ook lichte hoofdpijn .........
groetjes mira

----------


## meiss

lieve mira,

mag ik wel even zeggen, dat het echt heeeeel erg onverstandig is om zonder condoom te vrijen!!
En je bent ook niet aan andere anticonceptie!!
Ook al heb je het zonder condoom gedaan, en jou vriendje heeft zijn penis eruit gehaalt voordat hij kwam/toen hij kwam, maar van voorvocht kan je inderdaad zwanger raken!!
Ga snel naar de huisarts, voordat het te laat is!
Wacht het niet af, straks ben je wel zwanger, en dan zit je er nog erger mee!
Echt naar de huisarts gaan, mira!
Maak snel een afspraak!
En gebruik in vervolg een condoom tijdens het vrijen!

groetjes, Meiss

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Mira,

Een bruin/roze afscheiding kan inderdaad ook op een eventuele zwangerschap duiden. In combinatie met jou misselijkheid en lichte krampen in de onderbuik zou het maar zo kunnen dat je vriend raak heeft geschoten, maar nogmaals, het hoeft niet zo te zijn!!!!
Een bruine afscheiding kan ook betekenen dat je menstruatie op gang wil komen, maar nog niet echt goed kan doorzetten. 
Een zwangerschapstest kun je doen op de eerste dag dat je overtijd bent.
Dus als jij zestien april ongesteld had moeten worden, dan kun je een test doen op zeventien april.
Als er nog te weinig of helemaal nog geen HCG in je urine zit, dan kan het zo zijn dat de zwangerschapstest laat zien dat je niet zwanger bent, terwijl dit misschien wel zo is. Ook kan het dat als je geen of weinig HCG in je urine hebt, de test pas na een half uur laat zien of je zwanger bent of niet.
Wil je hoe dan ook weten of je nou wel of niet zwanger bent dan zou je nog een Ultra gevoelige zwangerschapstest kunnen kopen. (Mat Care zwangerschapstest Ultra) Deze test zijn zeer gevoelig en kunnen met weinig HCG in je urine toch laten zien of je zwanger bent of niet.
Toch lijkt het mij verstandig om niet te lang te wachten met het naar de huisarts gaan. Mocht blijken dat je niet zwanger bent, gebruik dan alsjeblieft voortaan een bepaalde vorm van anticonceptie. Het is echt zeer onverstandig van je om te vrijen zonder anticonceptie. Ook al doe je het al jaren zo, er kan een dag komen dat het misgaat en je toch (ongewild) zwanger raakt. 
Laat je nog even weten wat je gaat doen??

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## mira1984

hallo deylana , 
je het is heel belangerijk dat ik het op tijd weet dat ik zwanger ben maar waar kan ik die mat care ultratest halen??? het is niet ongewenst maar wil het toch cker weten . door andere redenen ........ vandaag had ik helemaal geen afscheiding.is heel raar en ben ook nog niet ongesteld in het vervolg zal ik toch wel anticonceptie gebruiken dank je wel voor je advies :Big Grin:  groetjes mira

----------


## Déylanna

Hallo mira,

Volgens mij kun je die Mat Care ultra zwangerschapstest gewoon bij de apotheek kopen. Informeer gewoon even bij een apotheek bij jou in de buurt.
Als je weer een test hebt gedaan, of je bent bij de huisarts geweest, laat je het dan even weten wat eruit is gekomen.
Heel veel succes!

liefs
Déylanna

----------

